# Drift Kit



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey..have any of you seen the drift kit for a 200SX? besides the street weapon photo, personally i think its the best kit for the 200/sentra next to the skyline kit that i have yet to see but if you can post some drift or skyline bodykits so i can check them out


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

check out www.ninjacar.com
They have drift kit. I want to get the drift front and sides with extreme rear.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to pick up the Drift rear really soon...

A guy on my team with a 200SX has the Drift front. It is pretty low, really thick, and has a decent finish.

the only complaint, is that the bottom inch or two of the actual black bumper is visable...

chef's GA16DE-T









a nice 200SX Drift front, with CustomCraniums "Skyline style" grill photo-chopped into it...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

whhhaaa/?? stock bumper is still there? i thought it replaced it


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*how do you like...*











how do you like that?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *whhhaaa/?? stock bumper is still there? i thought it replaced it *


No, the hard, black, I guess it is fiberglass bumper that is under the OEM cover. You can see it in those pics...


I have the VIS Omega, so I already have an R33 style front end....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey are those the drift sides? they look pretty sick, if not which ones are they?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure. I guess only chef would know for sure.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Damn, I like that top kit in the pictures. I'm not even into body kits and things like that, ut that makes the car look a LOT better than stock bumpers. Of course I'm sure that's the point, too.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn i want the drift kit so bad but i cant find one that is made of polyurethane and is inexpensive as compared to other shops. What do you mean you can see the stock bumper?? Do you have to modify the stock bumper to make the other one fit??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i like the drift and omega kits....except they are fiberglass...and someone like me who bumps into as much stuff as i do needs a urethane kit..like my gtr bumper. but those aren't the drift sides. the drift sides you actually have to either use bondo or screw into the side of your car. both of which im not a fan of.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

The front and sides are the Drift Series. The sides were orginally for the 200sx but my body guy extended it for the 4dr. As far as seeing the stock bumper, it is actually the front crash bumper that d.o.t says needs to be there. I intend on cutting out a rectangular section of it to install my fog lights. I will try and find a pic of what I am talking about but I have seen it on Sylvia's in Japan and it appears factory.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really good. 

I think the Drift is the only bumper cover that does not cover the entire OEM D.O.T crash bumper. I'm not sure what Jason is doing to cover it. I imagine that he will just use mesh.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey chef..where did you get that veilside style hood? is it carbon fiber?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Yo that is awesome as hell!*

God I feel so at home with My nissan brothers!..........chef's GA16DE-T is tight as hell!.........Ive got a B13 and I have the streetweapon drift front bumper.....and the quality is awesome! lighter weight than stock bumper but extremely strong fiberglass construction. Think of it.....if us B13 and B14 boyz use the Drift front bumper along with fiberimages carbonfiber hood, we can trim so much weight from the front! Cool huh? stock bumpers have to weigh more than the drift one ya know?


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually it is my stock hood with some modifications to it. My body shop guy cut some of my stock hood up then made it into a reverse ram air with water drainage ability. I think it came out quite well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

OH MY GOD CHEF!
That looks increadible! I'm also not much of a fan of body kits either but I would give up the ability to have kids for that kit! Do you think that a body shop could do what they did to your hood with a CF hood, though it would be much harder to work with? 
That front with all of the mesh looks mean as hell. It almost looks like an EVO V or something really exotic. Do you have a rear and why did you choose to go GA-DET instead of SR-DET? Oh, and I know that those aren't TE37's, but what are they? I know this because Mackin Industries contacted me and said that they don't make Volk's in 4x100 pattern  .


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i have the full drift kit on my 200 and as beautiful as the car was before, the kit just makes it look soooo much better. Definately a lot nicer than the pictures street weapon has of the unpainted one. the only complain i have is the front is too low. I havent even lowered the car and i bottom out at least once a day. Dont plan on lowering your car if your getting the drift kit. I'd show some pictures but i have no idea how to work my digital camera.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey SR20Sentra98, as far as doing it to a carbon fiber hood I see no reason why not. I believe there is thread already regarding getting a CF hood done that way.

I just got my rear done about 1 week or so ago, I got the buddy club. To me I like it, had to get it heavily modified to fit my car but it came out pretty good.

I am glad to say that these are Volk TE-37's 16's and yes Volk does make them 4x100. I have them and so do some of my Nissan friends, 15,16, & 17's.

The reason why I decided to got with the GA16DET is that at the time no one really had done it and I liked the idea of originality. Anyone and everyone can just about get a SR20DET and know the possibility but no one knows the true potential of the GA16DET, I like that. Plus I like to tell whoever I race that they just got beat by a 1.6L grocery getter.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

How do you think the new stillen front end (not the GTR one) will look with the drift sides and rear? I don't think it would look to unproportional. The stillen is polyurethane.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

*fitment problems*

Has anyone had trouble getting the rear drift bumper to fit properly? I ordered it from importfan.com, took it to a body shop, to have painted and mounted, and they couldnt get it to fit on right. they said they need to do some modification, and how they were explaining it sounded pretty ghetto. the problem is that it is a few inches too wide or something, cause the sides of it flare out a little bit, and its fiberglass, so they can bend it a little, but not enough to get it to fit right. Has anyone had this problem? I called the company i ordered it from (importfan.com) and the guy from the body shop tried explaining what the problem was, but he wanted us to take some pics and send it to him. But i'm gonna have to wait till tomorrow to do that. Is the bumper defective or what? does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what body shop did u take it 2? cuz the one i send my people to they can be able to fit any kit onto any car even with extensive modifications. i really cant tell u exactly wat 2 do but i can tell u this is that call GTP ( import fan ) and take pix and show them the fitments.

here is an example of a 1996 Galant that the body shop did. this kit was made from a 98 + Accord. 


















































and yes he does need rims.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks like he's runnin a little rich, LOL


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: fitment problems*



El_Presidente said:


> *Has anyone had trouble getting the rear drift bumper to fit properly? I ordered it from importfan.com, took it to a body shop, to have painted and mounted, and they couldnt get it to fit on right. they said they need to do some modification, and how they were explaining it sounded pretty ghetto. the problem is that it is a few inches too wide or something, cause the sides of it flare out a little bit, and its fiberglass, so they can bend it a little, but not enough to get it to fit right. Has anyone had this problem? I called the company i ordered it from (importfan.com) and the guy from the body shop tried explaining what the problem was, but he wanted us to take some pics and send it to him. But i'm gonna have to wait till tomorrow to do that. Is the bumper defective or what? does anyone have any suggestions? *



I also purchased the rear Drift bumper from GTP (importfan) and it does not fit well at all. It is going to cost more to fit/mold it, than it did for the bumper in the first place. My body shop told me that I could of ordered any rear kit, from any car (say a Black Widow for a Civic) and it would of been just as easy to fit.

All I can say is stay away from GTP(importfan).


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: fitment problems*



1CLNB14 said:


> *I also purchased the rear Drift bumper from GTP (importfan) and it does not fit well at all. It is going to cost more to fit/mold it, than it did for the bumper in the first place. My body shop told me that I could of ordered any rear kit, from any car (say a Black Widow for a Civic) and it would of been just as easy to fit.
> 
> All I can say is stay away from GTP(importfan). *


Is that true. Has anyone had another car's kit put on theirs?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yup, Z3 Fedners left a small gap inbetween the corner lense.. so i didnt put em on.. im still sellin em.. 260 shipped wherever..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Every kit needs work....*

I have not come accross any kit that fits any car perfect.... They all need work and adjustments and magor testfitting before paint... Its just part of souping up any thing. Every car is differents...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I think maybe the bumpers warped while being delivered or in storage. now im kinda scared cause i was gonna get drift front, extreme rear and sides, Z3 fenders, and CF hood. I am getting the parts kinda cheap so I dont know. Where else can i get these kits from??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jason got the Drift front from StreetWeapon, and the fit is pretty damn nice. The glass is also very thick with a decent finish.

The rear Drift I got from GTP/importfan is not even close. It is going to take major modifacation, and the finish is going to need at least 5 hours of sand and fill. 

I understand that the aftermarket kits will have some fit issues, but to have them to this extent is crazy.


----------

